# can anyone vouch for AG's viagra?



## OmarJackson (Jul 17, 2005)

can anyone vouch for this stuff having used it, level of satisfaction, and if it works as it should. thanks.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 17, 2005)

I can vouch for thier Cialis! 

Although 24 hours of random hard-ons gets a little old, but it can be fun if you have a wife/girlfriend.


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jul 17, 2005)

i am like that already, but i am 18. haha lol


----------



## Biggriss (Mar 14, 2007)

I have ordered there Cialis 3 times and it is top shelf. I have ordered there accutane twice and it worked well. I would assume the rest of their products are as good.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 14, 2007)

I can vouch for the Levitra. I have ordered and re-ordered from AG and been very happy.

My member gets so hard, I could hunt with it.


----------



## ThisBigBastard (Dec 13, 2008)

I just ordered some of their liquid Viagra and I'll give some feedback once it arrives.


----------

